# Need FL Keys Guide Info ASAP



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Had a trip scheduled for Thursday (like, day after tomorrow) in Islamorada but just found out our captain can't take us now. The only alternate is Sunday and we're flying home that day. Anyone have any suggestions??? We're flying to Ft. Lauderdale tomorrow morning so quick info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

So do you want a guide for Fr. Lauderdale or the Keys??? I may can get you in touch with a guide in Hawk's Cay...they jumped 5 and caught 4 up to 100 lbs. last week on live mullet.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is a link to the Florida Sportsman Forum that has a bunch of FAQ's and info on The Keys area with the names of some guides. It may help you some.

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=615140


----------



## sfronterhouse (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got back from Islamorada yesterday. I fished twice there once in the evening and once AM. We jumped 4 and got 2 to the boat. Contact Bud and Mary's Marina and they'll book you a trip. They have 16 flats guides that run out of there. Good luck.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

If you brought your gear you could always rent a boat. Try "Bump and Jump" in Islamorada if you're interested, it's about 1/2 the price of a guide, they have a nice selection of Inshore and Offshore boats. They will clue you in as to where the Tarpon are and what they are biting. They will probably even show you some places on the GPS which their boats have.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I second ..http://www.budnmarys.com/

They will have who you need.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Thanks alot guys. We'll start calling as soon as we land.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

i am jealous... I miss chasing those big poons in the keys... make sure you post up some pics when you get back. I have some good guides in the roladex from my time there but too late for you this trip... 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

If you want to drive down to Bahia Honda State Park to fish (about 45 miles from Islamorada), call Capt Alex Regan at 386-547-9033. You can check out some of the posts I have put on here of our fishing trips together.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

I fished Ft. Lauderdale in early April with Captain Carl Ball http://www.awolfishingguide.com/. I would recommend him if you are in the Ft. Lauderdale/Miami area. He fishes quite a bit with Andy Mill, so I guess if one of the best tarpon guys around likes him as a guide then he is good enough for me. He will work hard to put you on fish whether you want to catch them on the fly or conventional tackle.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Well, good news is, we got a captain. Bad news, we didn't catch any tarpon. We ended up going out with Hunter Barron, son of Captain Chris, aka Stray Cats Charters. He worked his tail off and the fish were rolling EVERYWHERE... just couldn't get anything to bite. We ended up with a few jacks and that was it. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Sorry you didn't hook up, but at least you got out and gave it a try.
The Tarpon have been odd the last couple of weeks, last week we spent 3 & 1/2 days from Bahia Honda to Grand Bank with out a jump. I got three to eat the fly but missed the strikes. Wind, Worms and Love on the mind all working against us. At the same time they were doing well in Biscayne Bay day and night.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, just saw pics from a guy I know fishing Key West and they are nailing them. Oh well, that's why they call it fishing and not catching, right?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

If you just had to catch a Tarpon chunking in Key West Harbour is almost a certainty. Same for Bahia Honda Bridge but when we were there not even the bridge was producing. The only consolation is that we heard from about 9 other guides and they weren't doing any better, this included Jan Isley and others with a combined experience of almost 150 years of Tarpon fishing.


----------

